# Texas Turkey



## oneadam12 (Nov 2, 2006)

Anybody from Texas or that has been in Texas know of a good place to hunt Rios? I am trying to make plans to go in the spring and am looking for a promising place.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep- the family ranch between Bracketville & Rock Springs. What are you looking for?

Here's one from a few years back.


----------



## oneadam12 (Nov 2, 2006)

Not real sure, this will be my first hunting trip out of state. I want to do my own calling, place to stay would be nice but not necessary. I don't really have a desire to kill a Jake, at least a two year old bird. Still working on the prices. Me a two friends were looking at going together, but I think that is over(one just killed a nice 6 X 6 elk in Durango, Colorado)so I am having to rethink my game plan.


----------



## oneadam12 (Nov 2, 2006)

sorry, forgot to mention the bird, nice looking, any measurments from the past?


----------



## oneadam12 (Nov 2, 2006)

I killed this one last year, forget the bow, I was messing with my father-in-law. He was a good two year old, maybe a three year old. The spurs looked the part, but the beard was on the edge for a three year old.


----------



## spacemule (Nov 3, 2006)

oneadam12 said:


> I killed this one last year, forget the bow, I was messing with my father-in-law. He was a good two year old, maybe a three year old.


Dayem!! How old is your wife???


----------



## oneadam12 (Nov 3, 2006)

Both of us are 32.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Nov 3, 2006)

oneadam12 said:


> sorry, forgot to mention the bird, nice looking, any measurments from the past?



We have regularly taken 11"s and a few over 12". Last year my dad got one with a double beard.


----------



## oneadam12 (Nov 3, 2006)

We don't often get anything that big here. Too much pressure from surronding hunters. Most of the birds we take are in the 9.5 to 10.5 range. I had a friend of mine killed a nice bird in the National Forest last year though. I think the beard was of 12", can't remember for sure.


----------



## oneadam12 (Nov 3, 2006)

hey spacemule, you very funny guy. Just reread the post


----------



## TreeTopKid (Nov 3, 2006)

oneadam12 said:


> Anybody from Texas or that has been in Texas know of a good place to hunt Rios? I am trying to make plans to go in the spring and am looking for a promising place.



I just moved to Texas from the Uk and a friend has promised to take us to his ranch just south of Dallas to shoot Turkeys I can't wait.


----------



## oneadam12 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey aggie, is there any public land aorund you that you have hunted or know about? Just looking at this option.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Nov 18, 2006)

oneadam12 said:


> Hey aggie, is there any public land aorund you that you have hunted or know about? Just looking at this option.



No, sorry. I don't know much about public land.


----------



## oneadam12 (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, I struck out on the draw hunt at Matador.  I did find a promising looking place in Bracketville, just waiting on some references. The only other place I found was in Albany, but it doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 5, 2007)

What's the name of the outfit/ ranch in Bracketville?


----------



## oneadam12 (Jan 5, 2007)

John C. Boersheg(sp) Ranch.


----------

